# Biscuit - The cutie pie



## Guest (Jul 13, 2008)

Granted I am biased but how could you not love this kitten? 

Sleeping beauty - She is actually asleep in my trainer 
























OH come on mum put it away









Oh yes im a cutie
















GRRRR I'm a tiger








You cant see me


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2008)

Are you sure she`s not just passed out in that trainer what a sweetie little fluffmuffin


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2008)

clare7577 said:


> *Are you sure she`s not just passed out in that trainer;*) what a sweetie little fluffmuffin


Thats exactly what my other half said


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2008)

LOL she is very cute. Looks like my male cat.

If she fell asleep in my trainer she wouldn't wake up again LOL


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Gorgeous pics Jem of an absolute crackin lil lady-totally loveableHave clicked on your eggs


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hahahaha, bless her, lol. Shes just so sweet*


----------



## Paige13 (Jul 13, 2008)

She is gorgeous!! great pics hun!!


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

a right bundle of fluff


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

she is sooooo fluffy and cute


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

gorgeous gorgeous !!!


----------



## Krazycatlady (Jul 28, 2008)

oh my gosh, these have to be some of the cutest kitten pictures i've seen!


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

aww she's just adorable.. is she a Maine Coone?

My 2 are obsessed with my OH's work shoes.. they're very brave!


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

bee112 said:


> aww she's just adorable.. is she a Maine Coone?
> 
> My 2 are obsessed with my OH's work shoes.. they're very brave!


No hun she's just a moggy her mum was a bengal mix and thats all i know about her parents


----------

